# Crocodile Mick plans 'immortality' for mutant croc



## moosenoose (Aug 5, 2010)

> A saltwater crocodile found in the Northern Territory has been described as a "freak of nature".
> 
> The half-metre long reptile has sharp spurs protruding from the underside of its back legs.
> 
> The five millimetre-long spurs connect to a bone stemming from the crocodile's ankle joint.



I don't know why he'd want to kill it though??? Just because he can??? Funny how we seem to kills things that are a little different

*Published On:* -
*Source:* ABC News Online

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## SerpentNova (Aug 5, 2010)

It's sad that people seem to kill things they don't understand or see as fitting with the norm.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 5, 2010)

"He's going to have his gut filled up with sawdust and he's going to sit on a mantelpiece somewhere as a freak." 

vivid image much? seem like something tat should be studied not killed...


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

You'll find that it was destined to be killed wether or not it had those spurs.



SerpentNova said:


> It's sad that people seem to kill things they don't understand or see as fitting with the norm.


----------



## cement (Aug 5, 2010)

Crocodile Mick sounds like a real D***head.

Something like that should be given life, not be a trophy for a redneck.


----------



## burger (Aug 5, 2010)

if you need any more evidence for evolution...


----------



## D3pro (Aug 5, 2010)

burger said:


> if you need any more evidence for evolution...


 
Dont start on that lol... there are snakes born wit two heads... evolution or pure accidents? big difference.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 5, 2010)

Crocodile Mick has evolved into something :lol:


----------



## burger (Aug 5, 2010)

pure 'accidents' are the basis of evolution. some accidents, like apparently in this case, are of no benefit or perhaps even a hindrance, and they subsequently die out. some 'accidents' are beneficial, give the animal an advantage in survival, so more of them will breed and find food to survive etc etc, and over time, voila the species will 'evolve' with that attribute. imagine for instance if this spur was in a position that helped the crocodile bring down an animal...
obviously there is no benefit of the snake having two heads, so the species will never 'evolve' to having two heads.


----------



## danjerus (Aug 5, 2010)

Mick should be put on display as a "Freak of Nature" ....


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 5, 2010)

burger said:


> pure 'accidents' are the basis of evolution. some accidents, like apparently in this case, are of no benefit or perhaps even a hindrance, and they subsequently die out. some 'accidents' are beneficial, give the animal an advantage in survival, so more of them will breed and find food to survive etc etc, and over time, voila the species will 'evolve' with that attribute. imagine for instance if this spur was in a position that helped the crocodile bring down an animal...
> obviously there is no benefit of the snake having two heads, so the species will never 'evolve' to having two heads.



Yes, that is why bigger breasts are more common these days :lol: :lol:


----------



## D3pro (Aug 5, 2010)

So Mick killed off a possible evolution process? my hero lol


----------



## D3pro (Aug 5, 2010)

danjerus said:


> Mick should be put on display as a "Freak of Nature" ....


For having too large of a head and too small of a ...........


----------



## burger (Aug 5, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Yes, that is why bigger breasts are more common these days :lol: :lol:



comical as that remark is, it has an element of truth. blokes have obviously preferred the more attractive features in choosing a woman over time, so those genetics are more likely to get passed on, and refined over time. which is awesome for the fellas! 



D3pro said:


> So Mick killed off a possible evolution process? my hero lol



well as it says in the article, he thinks it was hindering its movement. so in this case it would be at a disadvantage, and the trait likely to simply die out over time, if not with him. so he just gave Darwin a hand!


----------



## D3pro (Aug 5, 2010)

Darwin a hand?


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 5, 2010)

burger said:


> comical as that remark is, it has an element of truth. blokes have obviously preferred the more attractive features in choosing a woman over time, so those genetics are more likely to get passed on, and refined over time. which is awesome for the fellas!



Yes! The older I get the more ripped off I feel! :lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 5, 2010)

burger said:


> comical as that remark is, it has an element of truth. blokes have obviously preferred the more attractive features in choosing a woman over time, so those genetics are more likely to get passed on, and refined over time. which is awesome for the fellas!



The increase in women's breast-size is thought to be a side-effect of the global changing eating habits - less organic, more preservatives, chemicals, hormones, etc. NOT an evolutionary process.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 5, 2010)

boobs


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

And beauty is cultural and effected by what is trendyat the time lol. 2 generations ago the hour glass shape was what was in... now it's not. :lol:



Kristy_07 said:


> The increase in women's breast-size is thought to be a side-effect of the global changing eating habits - less organic, more preservatives, chemicals, hormones, etc. NOT an evolutionary process.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 5, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> The increase in women's breast-size is thought to be a side-effect of the global changing eating habits - less organic, more preservatives, chemicals, hormones, etc. NOT an evolutionary process.


 

Are we talking KFC here??


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 5, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Are we talking KFC here??


 
That's one theory :lol:

I'm not passing judgment on whether big breasts are trendy or not according to culture! But, men, don't kid yourselves that the current scientific theory that women's breasts are getting bigger is due to the fact that you prefer them that way, so evolution has made it so  If that were the case, there wouldn't be any fat chicks either, or any men with small... *ahem*, for that matter! 

On a note that is scientifically proven, in most species, it is the FEMALE of the species that chooses which male procreate with. In most species, males will take whatever action they can get :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 5, 2010)

I forgot about alcohol :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

Occasionally a fat chick is just what the Dr ordered to cure 'Livinginacommunitywithoutanychicksitus'! Maybe that's why fatties aren't extinct! LOL



Kristy_07 said:


> That's one theory :lol:
> 
> I'm not passing judgment on whether big breasts are trendy or not according to culture! But, men, don't kid yourselves that the current scientific theory that women's breasts are getting bigger is due to the fact that you prefer them that way, so evolution has made it so  If that were the case, there wouldn't be any fat chicks either, or any men with small... *ahem*, for that matter!
> 
> On a note that is scientifically proven, in most species, it is the FEMALE of the species that chooses which male procreate with. In most species, males will take whatever action they can get :lol:


----------



## D3pro (Aug 5, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Occasionally a fat chick is just what the Dr ordered to cure 'Livinginacommunitywithoutanychicksitus'! Maybe that's why fatties aren't extinct! LOL


 
cure?


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

OK maybe treat the symptoms lol.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 5, 2010)

all I see it doin is ending your misery by suffocation lol


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 5, 2010)

:lol: It wouldn't matter how big it was, it still wouldn't be big enough :lol: (The bed I'm talking about 8) )


----------



## snakelvr (Aug 5, 2010)

D3pro said:


> cure?


 
No - suicide


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 5, 2010)

The way nature intended... :lol:


[video=youtube;7dx2CUMtZ-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dx2CUMtZ-0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 5, 2010)

Also, fat chicks go for spectacular wattles....

[video=youtube;gqsMTZQ-pmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqsMTZQ-pmE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 5, 2010)

Well we are pretty dumb, some of those thai boys look like the genuine article :lol:  (Not speaking from personal experience bt )


----------



## D3pro (Aug 5, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> The way nature intended... :lol:


 
lol poor female didnt know what to do... `dont eat me!!!`


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 5, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Well we are pretty dumb, some of those thai boys look like the genuine article :lol:  (Not speaking from personal experience bt )



I can speak from visual experience, at least, and yes they do! Most of them you have an inkling, but I was talking to one "girl" - had absolutely no idea :lol: 



D3pro said:


> lol poor female didnt know what to do... `dont eat me!!!`


 
I did big study on bower birds in uni, and it was the more aggressive displayers that got the girls! I guess it's the same in men - the confident ones get more notice. I imagine it could likely be the same in BOPs. The girls look nervous, but, really, they love it!


----------



## D3pro (Aug 5, 2010)

this thread is soooo off topic bahahaha


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 5, 2010)

Ahhh yes, the big breasted bower bird! Favourite topic of mine :lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 5, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Ahhh yes, the big breasted bower bird! Favourite topic of mine :lol:


 
Are we still talking about KFC? With bower birds?


----------



## Andrais (Aug 5, 2010)

wow..... how off topic has this gone 0____0

hahahaha boobs -_____-


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 5, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Are we still talking about KFC? With bower birds?



Yes! :lol: Bower birds with an insatiable appetite for KFC! 

Otherwise technically known as the big breasted bed thrasher! :lol: (I've been dying to use that term for something on here )


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 6, 2010)

Brilliant... we don't understand it so let's kill it and gawk at it. Yee-haw...


----------



## D3pro (Aug 6, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Brilliant... we don't understand it so let's kill it and gawk at it. Yee-haw...


 
no no no.... this is the KFC, bower birds and boobs thread


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 6, 2010)

D3pro said:


> no no no.... this is the KFC, bower birds and boobs thread


 
Aah! I seem to be mistaken!
What... what?! did I miss something?
:lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 6, 2010)

D3pro said:


> no no no.... this is the KFC, bower birds and boobs thread


 
THANK YOU!! for bringing us back on topic :lol:


----------



## D3pro (Aug 6, 2010)

your all welcome... otherwise the Mods will get mad at you guys :lol:


----------



## crocmick (Aug 23, 2010)

*You are the D#$% Head Mate get your fact right before you decide to slag someone off.*



D3pro said:


> Dont start on that lol... there are snakes born wit two heads... evolution or pure accidents? big difference.




This crocodile is a dead farmed crocodile that would have been wasted and thrown away> Mick processes these crocodiles so there is no waste...So next time before you make comment find out the guts of the story.....


----------



## crocmick (Aug 23, 2010)

This is a farmed crocodile that died Mick uses all products so there is very little waste...son next time get your story right uninformed idiots..


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey hey hey heeeey!

That better not have been aimed at all of us!



crocmick said:


> This is a farmed crocodile that died Mick uses all products so there is very little waste...son next time get your story right uninformed idiots..


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 23, 2010)

This threads about boobs now anyway, you need some on topic facts!



crocmick said:


> This is a farmed crocodile that died Mick uses all products so there is very little waste...son next time get your story right uninformed idiots..


----------



## D3pro (Aug 23, 2010)

this was like... a month ago? why re-bring this up? lol


----------



## crocmick (Aug 23, 2010)

This is the first time I have seen this and guess what! Facts should be checked first before you want to slag someone off!!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 23, 2010)

Oi! I didn't do any slagging! You should check who the idiots are before you call everone an idiot! 



crocmick said:


> This is the first time I have seen this and guess what! Facts should be checked first before you want to slag someone off!!


----------

